# 1999 MTD deck height?



## fix (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a 99 MTD 14.5 hp tractor. Right now it cuts grass at about three inches high (on the highest setting). This might be okay for a golf course, but I'd like to use it to mow my small orchard. I'd prefer it if it cut at about 4 or 5 inches. It seems like it used to cut higher than three inches, what could have happened?

Is there a way to raise this deck? I see that there are some extra holes above the pins that the deck is hanging from now, but that doesn't look like it would raise the deck much. 

Is there an adjustment on the deck lowering mechanism or something?

Should I just install some really huge tires on it?

Any other ideas?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

could you upload some front, side, pictures of the tractor? it may be easier to see what we're looking at here. thanks , the holes may look like they arent going to do much, but trust me fix, they are going to do a ton. looks are decieving with these machines. go for it.


----------



## fix (Jun 11, 2008)

I think i'm gonna try those higher holes. I can always put it back if it doesn't work. It's a 12.5 horse. I'm not sure what size I said it was last time. I'm pretty sure I got it wrong though.

I've had this thing since it was new, and It seems like it used to cut higher. I'm also gonna check the deck hanging gear in case something is worn out or coming loose. 

I do realize that 3 inches is a pretty good cut for the average lawn. I just don't have the average lawn and would still like to use this little tractor. It gets way better gas mileage than my 8N.


























I tried to get a picture of the holes I mentioned, but my cell phone just wont do it. Too dark up there.


----------



## fix (Jun 11, 2008)

Doesn't look like this forum allows image tags. 

You should be able to get to the pics using this link. 
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg170/Fix_bucket/


----------



## fix (Jun 11, 2008)

*Height is not adjustable*

I looked at the pins that the deck hangs from, and they are welded into the arms. So, there is no way to move them up into the other holes. I don't think it would clear the body when the deck was up anyway since there is only about an inch of clearance there. I guess i either need to look for bigger wheels and tires, or look for a bigger lawnmower. 

Thanks anyway. I did find some loose stuff under there that needed tightened up a bit so it wasn't all for nothing.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear you were unsuccessful raising the deck more. I did look at your album and that 46 truck is way cool!! Is it the same one you show with the ranger chassis? I would love to read the story of how you built that project and I know the others here would also.

Welcome to the Tractor Forum!

Andy


----------



## fix (Jun 11, 2008)

*40's trucks*

There are two trucks in the album. A green 1941 Ford, and a rusty 1946 Ford.

The 46 is sitting on a Ranger chassis. I'm using all of the Ranger gear for the fuel mileage. It's a 2.3 five speed 4x4 Ranger chassis. It will eventually be my work truck, so no shiny paint, just some plain dark blue or grey enamel. 

Sadly I haven't gotten much done to it this summer. It seems like all of my outdoor equipment have decided to die at the same time. I'm down to the tiller, and then everything should be good until next year and I can get back to the truck. 

I've spent almost three weeks messing with my Ford 8n tractor, but i finally whipped it.


----------

